# A New Microchip Knows Just Where You Are, Indoors and Out



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Broadcom has just rolled out a chip for smart phones that promises to indicate location ultra-precisely, possibly within a few centimeters, vertically and horizontally, indoors and out.
> 
> The unprecedented accuracy of the Broadcom 4752 chip results from the sheer breadth of sensors from which it can process information. It can receive signals from global navigation satellites, cell-phone towers, and Wi-Fi hot spots, and also input from gyroscopes, accelerometers, step counters, and altimeters.


More


----------



## tHeiR1sH (Apr 9, 2012)

Fantastic find. Now I will never get lost...so long as I don't lose or neglect to charge my mobile. ....does Broadcom offer subdermal implants? I couldn't possibly lose that!


----------

